
Hacker_news_scraper - vstuart
hacker_news_scraper | https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;victoriastuart&#x2F;hacker_news_scraper<p>A Python 3 script for scraping the Hacker News feed, filtering that content by<p>* number of points, and&#x2F;or<p>* number of comments, and&#x2F;or<p>* excluding posts {dead | flagged | youtube | wikipedia | ...} according to a keywords list<p>Run via ~&#x2F;.bashrc alias or crontab.<p>Experimental code; I will monitor it locally (scheduled to run {06:00 | 18:00} daily, starting 2020-04-14) for bugs, etc.
======
Etheryte
Not to discount your effort, but is there a benefit for scraping the data when
HN offers an official API[1]? Does the API not expose all the data you need?

[1] [https://github.com/HackerNews/API](https://github.com/HackerNews/API)

~~~
vstuart
Good to know; thank you. :-) I suppose the advantages (mine) may include
keyword exclusions (I'm not sure if that functionality is available in the
API), and local hosted (hence, more "private" \-- whatever that means these
days ;-) code.

